# quick eggs with grits



## hooked deep (Jan 3, 2009)

I like to have eggs when I fry my fish along with some good ole cheesegrits. So here it is. After a long day of fishing I was tired so I decided to try something. After I fried all the fish I didn't want to stand at the stove and cook eggs so I decided to try and deep fry them in my fish cooker. All I did was to crack the egg and get them right at the surface of the grease and ease them out the shell into the grease the eggs went out of sight and then came to the surface in a ball with the yolk in the middle. I like the yolk a little runny picked them out with a slotted spoon placed on paper towels to absorb some of the grease then put two in a bowl topped with grits excellent. One thing I learned was don't try this with a basket as they will stick to it. And if your using an in-door fryer with electric element in the bottom again don't try this. You can cook a lot of eggs quick.Tell me what ya'll think. :clap


----------

